# Kimler Var > Ülkücü Şehitler >  Ülkücü Şehit Enver YAVUZDEMİR

## ceyda

10 ARALIK 1979 
Artvin'liydi. Evli ve üç çocuk babası 
olup, 35 yaşında idi. Artvin'de Orta mahallede oturuyor ve şoförlük yapıyordu. 
Yanında bir arkadaşıyla barlikte evine giderken komünistler tarafından yolu 
kesilerek silah tehdidiyle elleri bağlanıp dövülerek Dere mahallesine kadar 
götürülüp, orada bir müddet işkence yapıldıktan sonra kafasına silahla ateş 
edilerek şehid edilmiştir. Cenazesi Artvin'in Tütüncüler Köyü'nde toprağa 
verildi.

----------

